# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Sài Gòn đi du lịch Bangkok chỉ 620,000 VNĐ

## vietmyair

Vé máy bay Sài Gòn đi du lịch Bangkok chỉ 620,000 VNĐ

Hiện nay trong 3 tháng cao điểm mùa du lịch hè năm nay là tháng 6, 7, 8 mà chúng tôi vừa tra vé thì hành trình *bay từ Sài Gòn đi Bangkok* sẽ có giá vé rất cao, nếu trước đó cách đây mấy tháng bạn chưa đăng ký đặt mua vé thì để tiết kiệm chi phí bạn đừng nên đặt vé đi Bangkok trong thời gian này, vì thế nếu bạn nào đang dự định du lịch đến Bangkok thì phòng vé Việt Mỹ có lời khuyên là bạn nên dời các ngày du lịch vào tháng 9, lúc bấy giờ vé mùa cao điểm đã bắt đầu hạ nhiệt, chúng ta sẽ dễ dàng tìm thấy các giá vé thấp và rẻ hơn rất nhiều.

Theo kinh nghiệm book vé của đội ngũ nhân viên ưu tú phòng vé Việt Mỹ vừa*tra giá vé Sài Gòn đi Bangkok* thì có thể từ đầu và giữa tháng 9 là chúng ta đã có thể săn và tìm được các vé giá rẻ của Vietjet, rẻ nhất mà chúng ta có thể đặt vé đi du lịch Bangkok đó chính là tầm giá khoảng 620,000 VNĐ, nếu tính thêm thuế và phí sẽ vào khoảng 1,290,000 VNĐ, đây chính là một giá vé hợp lý mà bạn có thể đặt mua trong chuyến du lịch của mình đến Bangkok sắp tới, một mức giá không quá cao trong mùa du lịch vì thế sẽ giúp ta tiết kiệm thêm nhiều chi phí và dùng số tiền tiết kiệm đó tha hồ mua sắm tại Bangkok nhé.




Sài Gòn du lịch đi Bangkok chỉ 620,000 VNĐ

Hiện tại thì Vietjet Air chỉ có một đường bay quốc tế là đến Bangkok nên chắc chắn rằng sẽ còn rất nhiều giá vé rẻ trong các tháng kế tiếp, quý khách nào muốn tìm hiểu chi tiết hơn và có nhu cầu đặt vé từ Sài Gòn đi Bangkok có thể liên hệ với nhân viên phòng vé Việt Mỹ chúng tôi để được hỗ trợ và tư vấn nhanh nhất.

Số điện thoại liên hệ *đặt vé Sài Gòn đi Bangkok hãng Vietjet Air* tại Việt Mỹ :

0915 699 971  -   0915 699 901 
(08) 38 909 936 - (08) 38 909 937


*Giá vé máy bay đi Bangkok rẻ nhất - gia ve may bay di bangkok re nhat*

*Đại lý vé máy bay đi Bangkok - dai ly ve may bay di bangkok*

*Mua vé đi Bangkok giá rẻ ở đâu - mua ve di bangkok gia re o dau*

----------

